# Smelly Ears?



## hanniebann (May 31, 2014)

Hey there, just curious to know if anyone has noticed their tegu's ears smell a little funny? This may sound gross, but the only thing I can compare it to is the smell of uncleaned ear gauges, or unclean piercings in general. Just wondering if it is possible to clean them safely? Or if this is a sign that my 'gu is sick?
Thanks!
-Hannah


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 3, 2014)

_A bath or swim, and it might not be his ears it may be bacteria in the corner folds of his mouth. Or just bacterial growth on his head from feeding when they get messy. _


----------



## Josh (Jun 6, 2014)

I second what bubblz says. Who knows where the odor could be coming from. A bath in some nice clean water might help dissolve some of the nasties off


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah there is a really good chance it is the corner of his mouth - It can smell absolutely terrible especially leading up to a shed. A good bath should do the trick.


----------



## Josh (Jun 8, 2014)

Any updates @hanniebann on what the source of the odor was/is?


----------

